# Image Dynamics



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Long story short, I haven’t bought any mobile audio equipment in 15 years. 
Is Image Dynamics still a relevant brand? 
I need an active 2 way and a single sub. Source is a pioneer 80prs and amps are undecided but they will need to be smaller footprint.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

They still make decent stuff. Haven't heard anything bad about the subs. Not sure about their mids and highs and their line of amps. I think they're owned by Powerbass now.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

Try Eric stevens new company stevens audio. Original owner of image dynamics. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Not the SQ value they used to be back when I was in high school (IDQ v.1 an v.2 time frame) but it's still good product, just not as uniquely good, especially for the price. I have no interest in their amplifiers. IDMAX sub, IDQ 8", and 6x9" midbass is all that I'd buy from them right now.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Driver of 102080 said:


> Try Eric stevens new company stevens audio. Original owner of image dynamics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Sadly I’m not trying to pay that much.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just looking at specs and the sub itself the IDV4 looks like an IDV3 without the tacky plastic magnet cover. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

sirbOOm said:


> Not the SQ value they used to be back when I was in high school (IDQ v.1 an v.2 time frame) but it's still good product, just not as uniquely good, especially for the price. I have no interest in their amplifiers. IDMAX sub, IDQ 8", and 6x9" midbass is all that I'd buy from them right now.


The IDQ will probably be the sub of choice. I was looking at the XS line for speakers if I have enough depth for the 6.5


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> They still make decent stuff. Haven't heard anything bad about the subs. Not sure about their mids and highs and their line of amps. I think they're owned by Powerbass now.


How much of the original ID is still ID? It does seem like there have been a lot of Buy outs in the last 15 years. Some for the better but most for the worse.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

SnakeOil said:


> Sadly I’m not trying to pay that much.


Mb6 and mb8 both 2 and 4 ohm around a hundred bucks each. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Driver of 102080 said:


> Mb6 and mb8 both 2 and 4 ohm around a hundred bucks each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to those? All I seen where the $800 plus set


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Driver of 102080 said:


> Mb6 and mb8 both 2 and 4 ohm around a hundred bucks each.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


I found them on Facebook. The cones do not look very mobile friendly.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

SnakeOil said:


> I found them on Facebook. The cones do not look very mobile friendly.


I have heard them in a two way active front stage with horns they sounded wicked 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

SnakeOil said:


> The cones do not look very mobile friendly.


Not sure if this is what you were concerned with, but the cones are a "Composite pulp cone water proof front and rear" (from spec sheet provided by Stevens Audio).

These are designed for Car Audio application.

The MB6 & 8's are Mid Basses only, not a component set.

HTH


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok. I need a midbass/midrange.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The MB6 and MB8 ae water prrof and capable of dealing with an install in the door. 
Both will play high enough and have smooth frequency response making them easy to crossover and blend with a tweeter. I suggest a tweeter that ishigher in sensitivity especially if mounted near the midbass.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Eric Stevens said:


> The MB6 and MB8 ae water prrof and capable of dealing with an install in the door.
> Both will play high enough and have smooth frequency response making them easy to crossover and blend with a tweeter. I suggest a tweeter that ishigher in sensitivity especially if mounted near the midbass.


Awesome. Thanks 
Any tweeters you can recommend?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

SnakeOil said:


> Awesome. Thanks
> Any tweeters you can recommend?



The popular LPG 26NA is a good option. There are many look for smooth response preferably rising as the frequency gets higher and a 1W/1M senstivity of 90 dB+


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric Stevens said:


> The popular LPG 26NA is a good option. There are many look for smooth response preferably rising as the frequency gets higher and a 1W/1M senstivity of 90 dB+


agreed on the LPG tweeter, i have used that many many times dating back 20 years ago, very nice and smooth tweeter for the money


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

Well looks like a great budget 2 way active front stage 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes it does. I’ll probably just get the Zapco ST-4 and mono. They seem to be good value. I hope the 80prs can get me where I want to be.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

SnakeOil said:


> Yes it does. I’ll probably just get the Zapco ST-4 and mono. They seem to be good value. I hope the 80prs can get me where I want to be.


It can do what you want just don't count on auto tune . I did mine with a mmats 6 channel jbl 660gti and a audiofrog gb12 d2 subwoofer sounds insanely good for a bunch stuff bought on the cheap. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

SnakeOil said:


> Yes it does. I’ll probably just get the Zapco ST-4 and mono. They seem to be good value. I hope the 80prs can get me where I want to be.


The 80PRS is up to the task, if you can't get great sound from it you either have poor performing speakers (not the case based on your plan) or need more practice tuning. The 80PRS will not be the weak link.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

I think anyone can always use more practice tuning in a car. I use REW on my HT so I know my way around it. But I don’t think the car will be as easy.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll vouch for the ID Max subs and the XS69 mids. Both have been purchased in the last few years by friends or me and both are awesome performers.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I've used their ID8's and SQ series amplifiers in the past couple of years. They're awesome.


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Eric Stevens when is your subwoofer going into production and how much will it cost?I've been looking at id 10,idq10 and the id 10 seems to model better especiallybon the low end.I didnt expect that.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

82cj8 said:


> Eric Stevens when is your subwoofer going into production and how much will it cost?I've been looking at id 10,idq10 and the id 10 seems to model better especiallybon the low end.I didnt expect that.


We are going to production now and $549 for the 10". 

Not really in the same realm as the ID10 or IDQ10. 

Modeling a driver in Winisd is based upon 1/2 space and not an indicator of how it will play in the car.


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

82cj8 said:


> Eric Stevens when is your subwoofer going into production and how much will it cost?I've been looking at id 10,idq10 and the id 10 seems to model better especiallybon the low end.I didnt expect that.


Well worth the wait for production per below!!!!!!!!!! I have heard the 10" and it gets LOW! Running 1k watts to it and its incredible. Turn it down and its all SQ, give it more and it gets very very fun. It ALWAYS stays in control though - never gets sloppy like a JL W series. Even beating on it it just stays composed and it plays like a bigger woofer.....like a sealed 12. 



Eric Stevens said:


> We are going to production now and $549 for the 10".
> 
> Not really in the same realm as the ID10 or IDQ10.
> 
> Modeling a driver in Winisd is based upon 1/2 space and not an indicator of how it will play in the car.


Yay! Congrats! Hope you ordered a lot as they are going to sell fast!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Going up to 15s or just 12s?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> The popular LPG 26NA is a good option. There are many look for smooth response preferably rising as the frequency gets higher and a 1W/1M senstivity of 90 dB+


I've had good luck with these for a lower playing small format on the cheap. With some taming 2500 at 24db is a breeze for them even at high volumes. They mate up well with my SB17 nrx coated paper woofers which have pretty good sensitivity and an open and somewhat effortless sound. I figure they'll mate up well with the mb6 if it has on open and effortless sound as well. I am a metal dome tweet fan though.
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...tige-27tafnc/g-h1397-1-aluminum-dome-tweeter/


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've had good luck with these for a lower playing small format on the cheap. With some taming 2500 at 24db is a breeze for them even at high volumes. They mate up well with my SB17 nrx coated paper woofers which have pretty good sensitivity and an open and somewhat effortless sound. I figure they'll mate up well with the mb6 if it has on open and effortless sound as well. I am a metal dome tweet fan though.
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...tige-27tafnc/g-h1397-1-aluminum-dome-tweeter/


I heard the mb8 2 ohm paired with the full size horns I got to say I wish I had the room for 8's just plain wicked. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Driver of 102080 said:


> I heard the mb8 2 ohm paired with the full size horns I got to say I wish I had the room for 8's just plain wicked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Heh I can fit 8's by removing the inner x9 pod and stacking rings in its place but the system goals don't make them a smart choice2-way with stock locations for the appearance like nothing ever happened in the way of audio.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Going up to 15s or just 12s?


Starting with 10 and 12, add the 15 later.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh I can fit 8's by removing the inner x9 pod and stacking rings in its place but the system goals don't make them a smart choice2-way with stock locations for the appearance like nothing ever happened in the way of audio.


The MB8 is good to 4000 Hz and excellent to beyond 3000. I think it would do well in a 2 way, it would require the LPG tweeter be more on axis and closer though with the sensitivity of the MB8.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> The MB8 is good to 4000 Hz and excellent to beyond 3000. I think it would do well in a 2 way, it would require the LPG tweeter be more on axis and closer though with the sensitivity of the MB8.


What about when playing very off axis? 

One other thing since I have your attention. Any plans on coming out with a lower budget subwoofer lineup like you have with the mb6 and mb8? I do like the old IDv3 series especially the 8". I hope the v4 is pretty much the same sub where it matters, but no one has confirmed if it is or isn't. People running them have no complaints though from what I've read.


----------



## Driver of 102080 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am about ready to take the plasma cutter to my doors and go to the junk yard and find a car that came stock with 8's in the doors and cut the speaker mounts out because of Eric Stevens and his speaker driver porn!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## audiodelic (Jul 23, 2017)

Eric Stevens said:


> We are going to production now and $549 for the 10".
> 
> Not really in the same realm as the ID10 or IDQ10.
> 
> Modeling a driver in Winisd is based upon 1/2 space and not an indicator of how it will play in the car.


Can you give us a product link for the subwoofers ?
12 inch, where to order ?


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

AFAIK - their Facebook page or contacting directly is the only way to order current offerings:

https://www.facebook.com/stevensaudio/

If they are in production now, I would guess it may be a few weeks + before they arrive here ready to package and ship out.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What about when playing very off axis?
> 
> One other thing since I have your attention. Any plans on coming out with a lower budget subwoofer lineup like you have with the mb6 and mb8? I do like the old IDv3 series especially the 8". I hope the v4 is pretty much the same sub where it matters, but no one has confirmed if it is or isn't. People running them have no complaints though from what I've read.


Lower budget subwoofers are a possiblity but not currently on the to do list.

I need to review off axis measurements but I believe 2500 Hz is no problem off axis


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Eric Stevens said:


> The MB8 is good to 4000 Hz and excellent to beyond 3000. I think it would do well in a 2 way, it would require the LPG tweeter be more on axis and closer though with the sensitivity of the MB8.


Would an 88.5dB 1w/1m tweet be close enough?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Would an 88.5dB 1w/1m tweet be close enough?


If active you can level match for sure, but.....


Your looking at a 6dB difference in sensitivity which means if the MB8 were 1 meter from the listening position the tweeter would need to be 1/4 meter for equal loudness at 1 watt.

I prefer to keep it to a 3dB or less, and less means you arent pushing them as hard to keep up if you like the volume at 11.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sorry I ment the mb6


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Sorry I ment the mb6


With the MB6 it would do well as long as the tweeter is up high and closer.


----------



## ckm20 (Dec 6, 2014)

I built a budget system for my old commuter civic. I have the SA mb6-4 in doors paired w/alpine spx-17pro ring radiator tweets in pods on a pillars. I am running active off a PRS80 feeding these guys off a JL Audio 300x4. I am thoroughly pleased with front sound stage. These SA's get it! I bought the tweets first and searched like crazy for a mid that was 1.affordable and 2. could keep up/match up. with the alpines(high x over pt) 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like a great pairing! I know the alpines well and like their sound


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

I personally feel that the IDMax15 is the greatest value I have gotten on a bang for your buck basis out of all of the subs I have purchased over the years. Sounds blissful. Easily get lost in the music. Its musical, has great "kick", keeps its composure whether played at low or high volume, can handle high wattage (aka has an impressive thermal threshold) but does not need to be given high wattage (aka not power hungry), can get very, very loud if you need it to (louder than just about every other SQ sub on the market), and is an overall fun driver to listen to on a day to day basis. I would bet the IDQ is also a great bang for your buck SQ sub.


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh yea, and the IDMax15 is also very impressive in the excursion department. It is not about maxing out the excursion, it is about not worrying about distortion being factor even when turning it up for "those songs". Anyways.


----------

